# Henry Ford's First Engine Plans



## slink74659

Anyone have a copy of the plans for this engine?
I would like to try building this.

Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## chuck rhoades

the contact info is near the bottom in this thread at smokestak

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40941&highlight=FORD'S


----------



## slink74659

I called and ordered a set. They are on their way now. Very nice guy to talk with.


----------



## rake60

I haven't received the plans for this engine yet, but my interest in it
is growing.  Tom T's post Henry Fords first engine
of his finished engine made it a *have to* build.

I e-mailed Mr. John Bailey  about his build and he
gave his permission to show his running video here.

<embed src="http://www.rake60.com/photogallery/Henry_Engine.mpeg" autoplay="false" hidden="false" loop="false" type="application/mediaplayer" wmode="transparent" width="350" heigth="425"></embed>
Or http://www.rake60.com/photogallery/Henry_Engine.mpeg

After seeing that it is a *REAL HAVE TO BUILD!*

Mr. Bailey also stated that there will be an article in the Dec/Jan issue of
Gas Engine Magazine on the engine.

Rick


----------



## BMyers

How much are his plans?


----------



## rake60

I ordered the plans from:

Leon Ridenour
4610 Sunflower Rd
Knoxville, TN 37909
 865-584-9759

He asks $40 for just the plans, but will include 
a couple of hard to find parts for another $4

An incredibly nice guy to talk to!!!!

Rick


----------



## rake60

I received the plans and DVD from Mr. Ridenour today.
The DVD is amazing!  He shows videos of almost every step of the
machining of the parts.  The parts that he includes for the extra $4
is the piston ring, and two small, fine screens that will be the atomizing
screens for the intake. 

If someone is looking for a Christmas gift idea for you in the range of,
oh say $44,  give them Leon Ridenour's phone number!  :wink: 

Rick


----------



## NickG

Hi all,

I know a few of you have been following my oscillating engine described in Work In Progress. The engine is now finished apart from giving it a decent wooden base, it has been tested and runs very well. The bore is 3/16" dia and stroke is 1/2" giving it a cubic capacity of 0.226cc!

I followed my own plans rigidly with the exception of a couple of non-critical material changes. I used cast gunmetal for the flywheel as I had that closer to finished size, and I used mild steel for the crank and pivot pins instead of silver steel.

Although I did have problems bending the frame, I still think it's a valid method and if approached with a bit more thought and care, a better looking frame than mine will be achieved. However, as long as the same basic dimensions are kept, there is nothing to stop people from working out a different way of constructing the frame. Indeed, I will be making another variation with all the same parts except for a different frame, this time I will make the engine in a horizontal configuration using brass or steel angle and a bearing tube soldered into it. I originally planned to make a pair of these but I think I'll try this slight modification on the next one.

I am now therefore confident to release the drawings which I will attach to this thread in case anybody else wants to have a go at it. It was a nice little exercise, took me around 20 hours or so, and could be a break from a larger project or a good place for the beginner to start. At least in this scale it costs peanuts if you have to make more than 1 component!

I should stress that I am the only person that has used or seen these drawings so there could be mistakes. If anybody notices anything please shout up, also, if there are any questions I'll be glad to answer them.

Below is a picture and video of the finished engine mounted on a scrap piece of wood for the time being!

Nick


----------



## NickG

Here are the drawings...


----------



## NickG

more drawings ...


----------



## NickG

last one ...


----------



## rake60

Well done Nick!

Rick


----------



## SignalFailure

Sounds like it's about to take off Nick!!

Nice one and thanks for uploading the drawings


----------



## craynerd

Hi

I am looking for plans for Virginia in electronic format. I have them for "Tich" but since I have started the virginia build using the M.E articles, with it being an old copy of the book, they are too small to work from and I`m struggling! It would be really helpful to get hold of some electronic plans if anyone knows where they could be purchased from. I know a few suppliers hold paper copies.

Mnbylcr2


----------

